# Mac mini and video capture



## Paul C (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a new spec mac mini and want a video capture card for camcorder and console recording, I was looking at a black magic intensity because it has hdmi but it's USB 3.0 only and the thunderbolt version is £100 more at £250, does anyone know of other options apart from the hauppauge he pvr as that is only composite input and isn't compatible with iMovie

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 24, 2011)

Typically USB devices are backward-compatible, so a device that mentions USB 3.0 is also compatible with USB 2.0.

I would suggest contacting the manufacturer and verifying this.


----------



## Paul C (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think the Intensity Shuttle will work because it says "USB 3.0. Requires an x58 based motherboard with onboard USB 3.0, or a USB 3.0 PCI Express card and an x58 or P55 series motherboard. Does not support USB 2.0 capture and playback. Please check the Support pages to see the full system requirements." here: http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/techspecs/

So it looks like Hauppauge HD PVR or a cheaper option would be EasyCap for a lower quality capture 

Cheers for the help anyways


----------

